# attaching a java moss wall?



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Silicone could be used, but you would have to install the mesh when the tank is dry, and you'd have to have a big enough glob of silicone that it engulfs part of the mesh.

I've never had much luck using superglue on anything other then driftwood/plants and myself, but that might work. Might be too rigid...

If your tank is rimmed, you might be able to just wedge it betwixt the rim and the bottom.

How big is the tank? you can get some really big sheets that will easily cover the back of a 10 gallon, but they also tend to have a larger grid size and be that whitish/neutral color.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I use suction cups. I like suction cups because you can remove them easily. With Silicone you'll have to add it to the tank while its empty and I'm sure it will be a pain to remove. You should consider a different moss, java moss will turn into a giant rat nest.


----------



## jbaker8484 (Sep 2, 2014)

The tank is already established so obviously I'm not going to drain it and let it dry.
It sounds like suction cups will work best. Anybody know where I could find some small suction cups?
Thank you for the input!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Amazon.com - Darice Suction Cup without Hooks, 20mm - Picture Hanging Hardware

Amazon.com - Adams Manufacturing 9512-99-3040 Suction Cups with Hooks, 12-Pack - Utility Hooks

Amazon should have what you are looking for. Those are a couple cheap options for small suction cups.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Amazon, eBay, or even your LFS should all have suction cups. Just pick the one that gets them to you for the speed you need at the price you can tolerate. 

Any chance you can just wedge it place with some hardscape, though? Between sliding it all the to the glass on the bottom, through the substrate, and pretty much anything leaning on it, I'd think it wouldn't have a hard time staying put. Also perhaps some fishing line, if you can tie it off to something.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

jbaker8484 said:


> The tank is already established so obviously I'm not going to drain it and let it dry.
> It sounds like suction cups will work best. Anybody know where I could find some small suction cups?
> Thank you for the input!


Check your local arts n craft/hobby stores, They'll usually have a whole bunch of different options.


----------



## jbaker8484 (Sep 2, 2014)

kman said:


> Amazon, eBay, or even your LFS should all have suction cups. Just pick the one that gets them to you for the speed you need at the price you can tolerate.
> 
> Any chance you can just wedge it place with some hardscape, though? Between sliding it all the to the glass on the bottom, through the substrate, and pretty much anything leaning on it, I'd think it wouldn't have a hard time staying put. Also perhaps some fishing line, if you can tie it off to something.


Pinning it between hardscape is an interesting idea. I might be able to make that work.
One thing I'm worried about is that this tank has eastern newts in it (mostly aquatic) and if they got caught behind the wall they would drown.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

jbaker8484 said:


> Pinning it between hardscape is an interesting idea. I might be able to make that work.
> One thing I'm worried about is that this tank has eastern newts in it (mostly aquatic) and if they got caught behind the wall they would drown.


You could cut a newt-sized hole, perhaps, that they could squeeze through should they get stuck behind it. One at the bottom and one at the top should do the trick. Although if you're ending the wall 1/2" below water level as discussed earlier, to avoid any issues with stopping the overflow, they'd probably be able to get over the top no problem.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Some newts seem to like wedging themselves into things, so it's probably better to try and set it up so they can't get behind it.

Maybe even a bit of really soft foam, like ~1/4" polyurethane behind it, so that takes up any excess space?


----------

